# Kindly help - Evaluating an employment offer to work in Johannesburg



## psbirdi (May 3, 2012)

Hi Experts,

I've recently got an offer of employment to work in Johannesburg for one of the Banks. I'm really confused in making the decision and would highly appreciate if you can kindly help me with it: 

1. The salary offered is 40K Rands/month. Would I, along with my wife and small kiddy (1 year old daughter) would be able to survive in this amount? It's worth mentioning that I will have to make my own arrangements for Accommodation (secured flats preferred), medical insurance and transport.

2. How much usually is the cost of living in Johannesburg? Would we be able to save some money also? 

3. The biggest ever daunting question is the crime in Johannesburg, as I have read in multiple blogs online. Would we be safe?

Your kind help in answering these questions would be highly appreciated.

Thanks so much,
Regards
psb


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

psbirdi said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I've recently got an offer of employment to work in Johannesburg for one of the Banks. I'm really confused in making the decision and would highly appreciate if you can kindly help me with it:
> 
> ...


 Hi psb

Many people survive on less than what you have been offered, but it is all relative.
Crime is rife in the country, more so in certain areas than others.
I do hope someone who lives in Johannesburg will be able to assist you more, cost of living depends on your needs, lifestyle etc.
Do a google search for medical aids, you cannot do without medical aid, state hospitals are horrible.
Welcome to this forum!


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Psb

Yes indeed, that salary is good enough to survive in Jhb. Salaries above 30k are bit of a rarity. Meaning most people make do below amount.

Regards
H


----------



## psbirdi (May 3, 2012)

Many thanks for the reply, Johanna & zizebra!! Appreciate it.

Regards
psb


----------



## rooineckrsa (Jan 10, 2013)

got some prices for you

2 bed bath townhouse in northern suburbs R6-8000 per month
utilitys R2/2500 per month
car (medium size) R3500-4000 per month
grocerys for family of 3 R4000-4500 per month (eggs beans and chips)
if you are a caviar and fillet steak type double the above
kid creche R2500 per month
comparitive prices

20 cigarettes R 30 per pack
6 pack beer R50
loaf of bread R10/12
ltr milk R14
7 kg potatoes R24/32 (seasonal)
bunch carrots R8/12
pork R45/65 Depends on cut p/kg
mince meat R48 p/kg
lamb R65/100 p/kg
petrol R11.50 p/ltr changes first wed of the month
ticket to the movies R50

need anymore to compare let me know


----------



## hornet33 (Dec 25, 2013)

rooineckrsa said:


> got some prices for you
> 
> 2 bed bath townhouse in northern suburbs R6-8000 per month
> utilitys R2/2500 per month
> ...


Was looking for a summed up list like this one.Ty


----------

